# キメる



## Luis Nazario

Hi.

I think I'm looking for a slang term. I would like to know some of its meanings. I've read something about using drugs, but that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## karlalou

Hi,

キメる is used to mean to make your appearance nice with clothing or by posing like when you take a picture, or to score a point in sports. The use of _katakana _for it is playful, but I think the usage itself is, not formal, but well accepted.


----------



## Luis Nazario

Thank you for replying to my thread. But are there other meanings? I'm not sure about those you said (To score a point may be related). To tell the truth, I'm reading an erotic novel, so I'm looking for a meaning that has to do with the sexual act.


----------



## Flaminius

To complete the sexual act by orgasm?


----------



## Luis Nazario

One can use it like that? I think it's something related to the orgasm...


----------



## DaylightDelight

Please provide the whole sentence containing the phrase.
I don't think the use of キメる in a sexual context is very common.


----------



## Luis Nazario

こんなに濃いのキメちゃって


----------



## DaylightDelight

Okay, that is not a very common usage of キメる, but I'd understand it to mean "Wow, you've ejaculated such thick cum."

P.S. That line sounds rather affected/melodramatic, like she is trying deliberately to sound domineering and slutty.  I don't think anyone would speak that way in real life.

P.P.S. I'm not really sure what exactly キメる means here.  It may be related to the meaning of "to perform some feat successfully (especially in sports),"  such as in （サッカーで）シュートを決める.


----------



## Luis Nazario

Haha, yes. You're right. I searched for examples on google and found a few so I had an idea.



DaylightDelight said:


> P.P.S. I'm not really sure what exactly キメる means here.  It may be related to the meaning of "to perform some feat successfully (especially in sports),"  such as in （サッカーで）シュートを決める.



That's what I was thinking, but I wasn't sure if this キメる had to do with that definition.
Thank you for your time! I'll wait for other answers just to be sure.


----------



## frequency

Luis Nazario said:


> こんなに濃いのキメちゃって


「濃い」suggests me sperm, but I don't know. If it is not sperm, this キメる might mean "You did it". He did or completed something. But I need more info.


----------



## Luis Nazario

frequency said:


> 「濃い」suggests me sperm



Yes, it is.


----------

